# Brute engine noise



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Some of yall may know I haven't cranked my brute since September as I thought the engine was bad and don't have the money right now to have it rebuilt. So here's the story

2011 brute bought new, had been sitting at a dealership in North Kansas for 2 and a half years. When I got it. I rode it pretty easy on the street for 60 miles and then changed oil and took it all apart. After I did all of my mods on it, I took it out for the first ride and it lost a half quart of oil. The seal was destroyed and leaking bad. I didn't ride hard and luckily had oil, so I filled it up and checked it continously. 

I get home and replace the seal. Two rides later I'm in the same boat. By now the bike has about 150 miles on it. I keep replacing seals and checking oil and changing oil every ride. I know the seals were going in right because I use a piece of pvc and push it barely past the lip. 

Next I had the 2012 seal kit installed... Now the engine has a hollowish knock to it with 213 miles. I didn't ride after the seal kit was installed. All I rode in was Sandy water. I had an oil analysis done and it came back with some sand in the engine. The engine has a knock like I said and loses power at 20 mph, but it revs up and everything fine. It's not the clutch, I've checked. I was pretty sure it was the crank or rods but now I'm being told my fuel filter/pump could be bad/clogged? I'm going to test the pressure but just wanting to see if anyone else has had the same noise or anything. It hasn't been sunk. No smoking at all. A fuel pump would be much cheaper than an engine


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont think an engine knock would be from you fuel pump, from my experience i'd say its your crank bearings are on the way out. If it hasn't been sunk then how did sandy water get into the oil?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

skid said:


> i dont think an engine knock would be from you fuel pump, from my experience i'd say its your crank bearings are on the way out. If it hasn't been sunk then how did sandy water get into the oil?


im guessing through the seal


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

My opinion would be that its possible your upper screen in the fuel pump is clogged causing it to lose power. If there is sand in the oil it may be in the tank. I know it will come through the caps with the clicker. Not sure abt the knock though....


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well it doesn't make any noise at idle and revs fine with no smoke. Then as you get on it it gets a small knock


----------



## GrizzGirl660 (Dec 17, 2013)

If you get a chance give Todd @ Hunterworks (601-771-0070) a call and tell him about this problem with your fourwheeler. He is very good with motors and has rebuilt a lot of them, but he will talk with you about it and see if just needs an easier fix or a motor rebuilt.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Seems like if the rod bearings were bad it would knock at idle too. Ive never had a kawi v-twin knock on me but Ive had other engines with bad rods knock and it seemed like if you held the throttle on them the knock would sometimes get quieter with rpm (depending on how bad the bearing was) until the rod let go. Maybe you have a bad timing chain or tensioner. The more you gas it the more slack will be thrown to one side of the chain maybe letting it slap the side of the jug. All just ideas.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

It could be super lean under load causing it to detonate... But as you said there was dirt inside the oil flowing in the motor so I wouldn't be shocked if the bearings were trashed as well


/i\


----------

